# GBB enclosure ideas



## zxneon (Aug 5, 2017)

I have seen huge GBB enclosures filled with webbing and looking good .
I`m now tempted to make nice gbb enclosure .
what can be used as anchor points ? i really dont like putting sticks or any wood inside .
I`m thinking fake plants in corners  and in middle  some terrarium decoration like some small plastic skull .
Any other ideas ? I have seen some toy cars or figurines , but i doubt safety of that (tipping things over and sharp points) . I want to use fairly large enclosure like exoterra medium or large plastic  . Space is not an issue.
Maybe you can share some pictures what you have made .


----------



## viper69 (Aug 5, 2017)

drift wood and cork bark is best. This species will web up without anything needed more so than most. But will of course gravitate to items placed in the home. That's how mine have always behaved.


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 5, 2017)

zxneon said:


> what can be used as anchor points ?


I just used fake branches and leaves, and my GBB webbed all over them. (You can't tell from this angle, but there is an intricate network of tunnels in the webbing.)












Webbing of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 6, 2017
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet
webbing




						Muffet, my 2.75" male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, 6 months and 23 days into webbing his...
					




Keep in mind that it will take more than a few days or even a few weeks to get this much webbing. A GBB's enclosure is a perpetual work in progress, and it will only add a little webbing at a time. (The above photo was taken 6 months and 23 days after I moved him into that enclosure.)


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 5, 2017)

I used cork bark and silk leaves -- glue gunned the leaves all over the place on the 2 long sides of enclosure and secured the cork bark well.
Almost doesn't matter what you use -- you won't be able to see it in a year or two anyway.  I have to punch a hole through thick webbing to refill water dish.

I saw this thread title and clicked -- thinking "oh please, not someone wanting to 'decorate' a GBB enclosure -- they will ruin whatever you do!"   lol

But yes -- anchor points will be much appreciated by your GBB.  And when they run out of things to web -- I am telling you -- they can attach webbing to any empty space they find on enclosure sides.  They are just that good.

I'd save any decorations you'd like to actually see again for a different T.  Seriously.


----------



## CyclingSam (Aug 8, 2017)

I just threw some sticks in a pile and this eventually happened.


----------



## Sergic (Aug 8, 2017)

I agree with the posters above. I have a slab of cork bark and fake plants glued to the enclosure walls. Everything except the water dish (miraculously, it seems) is webbed. The pictures are from tonight,  which is approximately a year after I moved her to this enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 10, 2017)

I prefer natural elements. Here is my juvi enclosure.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's mine, she's only been in it for 3 weeks so the webbing is still a work in progress


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

I love the webbing this species makes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deeser (Sep 19, 2017)

Here is mine, about 50 days of webbing: didn't web where I wanted him to, but its spreading out further and further every day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JavaJacketOC (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow, great setups. Haven't had a GBB for a while but definitely remember it being an intense webber. To the OP, you should set it up with whatever elements make you happy...as seen in the subsequent posts, they'll be covered with web eventually.


----------

